# Going saltwater what to do



## Jbb421 (Oct 30, 2010)

So seeing small frys new saltwater tank it makes me want to also make the move. I plan on using my old 30 gallon and an old 18 gallon or a 10g as a sump(how do i do this what filters will i need) i really have no clue how to go about this. What im wanting to know is A. What fish (I deffo want clowns) B.What type of reef will i need how/where do i get it how much etc . C.what testkits do i need... chemicals how much salt mix do i need to add. I believe i have explained all i need answered thanks Jbb


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

why not buy a nano or biocube? that has almost everything needed for a small SW tank.


----------



## Jbb421 (Oct 30, 2010)

I figured it would be cheaper to use one of my old tanks..... a 29 gallon nano is $399


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah, bio-cudes are great but they can cost alot new. I see bio-cubes all the time on craigslist, though. You could try looking for a craigslist deal. I don't live in a big town, so I search craigslist on a huge town near me that always has tons of stuff.

When it comes to stocking, clownfish are excellent for a 30g. They will do fine with a variety of other fish. They don't do well with damselfish, however. If you have an idea of fish you like, you can ask on here and we can help you get a specific plan setup.

Synthetic sea salt mix has instructions on how much to put in the water. It can be somewhat pricey, so price the salt soon. As far as other chemicals, I am still figuring that out myself. The sea salt mix should be able to raise the pH abit (good thing). As far as chems there are de-chlorinaters (have to have this just like with FW), there are coral chemicals, fish medications, and liquid invertebrate food, etc. I don't know alot of coral chemicals because I don't have corals (other than skeletons) in my tank yet.

There are all kinds of filtration methods, I am not very skilled in that area so hopefully someone with more experience can help you with that. I think my tank might need a little bit more filtration, so that is something I will be looking into.

Hope this helps!:-D


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

i would recommend a good skimmer and live rocks for filtration. you can use carbon and phosphate remover to really polish the water and that's pretty much it. thats all i use on my tank. i would highly recommend a RO/DI system for topoff and to make salt water otherwise you'll spend more $ and time in the long run on poor water quality issues.


----------



## Jbb421 (Oct 30, 2010)

Allright thanks for the input.... im thinking of going with this RO/DI system the 75 GPD one here RO/DI Systems a Red Sea Prizm Hang-on Protein Skimmer for the skimmer (i can get it for 45$) .... the diy Nitrate and Phosphate Remover posted here..... i dunno what kinda live rock to get and how much or howmuch live sand. Also could you give me an idea on what kinda plants i should get (i would be very happy with a mini version of your tank coral wise reefsahoy)
thanks again for the help sorry im a noob


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Well, it looks like good products, but that isn't saying much coming from me. Maybe some of my friends would know...?

Saltwater plants aren't too common. Don't see them in alot of aquariums. I have no idea what goes into Saltwater plants as far as care and maintanence. This is the only site I have seen them for sale on, but I am sure there are others. Here is the link just so you can get a good look at marine plants; Marine Plants: Saltwater Plants, Aquarium Marine Algae and Turtle Grass

I am not sure what kind of LR is good to buy. I didn't buy any of my LR, I just got it all from the same guy. I know I have several varieties, though. Pasfur knows alot about Live Rock. Maybe he can help.

It might take a little while to establish a tank for coral. Some people wait a number of months before adding it. I don't know if that is for specific types of coral, though. Just hoping maybe someone else could comment on that if that would be an issue.

I am sorry I am not much help with this.:-(


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

Jbb421 said:


> Allright thanks for the input.... im thinking of going with this RO/DI system the 75 GPD one here RO/DI Systems a Red Sea Prizm Hang-on Protein Skimmer for the skimmer (i can get it for 45$) .... the diy Nitrate and Phosphate Remover posted here..... i dunno what kinda live rock to get and how much or howmuch live sand. Also could you give me an idea on what kinda plants i should get (i would be very happy with a mini version of your tank coral wise reefsahoy)
> thanks again for the help sorry im a noob


IMHO, to be able to sustain a tank full of sps corals you'll need good lighting! by good i mean at least 4 to 6 T5's with individual reflectors for each bulb and correct spectrum bulbs or MH lighting on a 30 gallon tank. you'll need to surface skim http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...ance-surface-skimming-salt-water-tanks-55195/. you'll need a GREAT skimmer (red sea won't do it) http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/water-quality-reference/all-you-ever-wanted-know-about-55808/, you'll also need consistency of water quality, run carbon, a non aluminum base phosphate remover, good aquarium husbandry, a mature tank with good clean cured liverock and patients, lots of patients. So, basically if i were you and that's what you want to keep get a better skimmer or you'll be replacing that one down the road.

BTW saltwater plants is almost impossible to keep with a sps tank. the reason for this is sps reef is the equivalent to a desert on land with no food. sps corals needs to be kept in as nutrient free enviornment as possible, where as plants need nutrients. You must export nutrients as fas as possible in a sps tank, hence a GREAT skimmer.

To be successful in keeping any reef tank you have to consider what types of animals are compatible. for instance it would be impossible to keep a polar bear and a camel in the same enviornment. they may live for a few hours but eventually at least one of the animals will die because the enviornment requirements for each is almost opposite requirements. you may try to get the enviornment to fall in the middle of each requirement and they may live but they surely would not be healthy.


----------



## Jbb421 (Oct 30, 2010)

xD no problem small fry thank you any help is more than none.... Yeah i thought the corals were plants DOH i have some googling and research to do thats for sure.... thanks for all the great info reefsahoy will a biocube come with everything needed to run a coral tank if so im going to go that route lighting is expensive lol sorry im a tightwad :roll:

Thanks again for all the help


----------



## Jbb421 (Oct 30, 2010)

Anyway i could support corals in this tank..... if not would you kindly link me to a biocube that will or some nice lighting? thanks http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3804467 (lighting i was thinking about getting http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=16770
Jbb


----------



## burgafilms (Apr 18, 2011)

*New Biocube Setup, Where to start*

I just finished getting all the equipment (and probably a little more than I needed to start), but wanted to make my first attempt at a marine tank to as easy as possible. Currently my tank is all setup. I think I am ready to purchase some substrate and live rock. Can someone double check my setup for me and give any words of wisdom? 

Biocube 29
100w submersible heater in filter chamber 1 
inTank filter cascade and protien skimmer in chamber 2
stock pump with UV sterilizer in chamber 3

In tank i have a temp probe tied in to my reefkeepr lite system with a hydor 425 powerhead wavemaker. 

reefkeepr lite sytem with 2 pc4 bars controlling everything listed. 

RO/DI system arrived today and ready to start making my water. I know after I mix the salt i need it at least 60 degrees to test salinity. 


Does it look like I am missing anything to start? Time to buy substrate and live rock? and if so how much should I start with. The book I am reading says no more than 10lbs at a time or do I go with more with a stater tank? 

Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## susanexpress (Apr 26, 2011)

*Hello*



reefsahoy said:


> i would recommend a good skimmer and live rocks for filtration. you can use carbon and phosphate remover to really polish the water and that's pretty much it. thats all i use on my tank. i would highly recommend a RO/DI system for topoff and to make salt water otherwise you'll spend more $ and time in the long run on poor water quality issues.


I agree with you.


----------



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

Jbb421 said:


> I figured it would be cheaper to use one of my old tanks..... a 29 gallon nano is $399


You should take a look at kijiji or craig's list. There are some REALLY good deals for full set ups with all the equipment for saltwater tanks. I was originally going to go with used equipment, but knowing I was to new to the hobby, ended up buying everything new. Now that I have more knowledge, I really wish I had. It would have saved me a few grand. 

You should definitely look online, a lot of desperate reefers wanting to sell their equipment.


----------

